# Rave signature



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi all , what's the general rule of thumb on post roast dates for resting on rave? 10 days?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

yep! 10 days worked for me (thanks to coffee chap) for signature blend and I gave it the same for the Mocha, well worth the wait!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks got my first order from then Saturday , so ill stick it away for a few days ......


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine arrived whist I was on holiday, hope it is good on Monday as am running out of beans, will be about a week by then so will give it a try.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool let me know how you get on


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

I've been making flat whites, espresso and black filter coffee using Signature blend - works for all three for me, just good quality, darkly roasted coffee. Excellent service too with fast delivery.

I also ordered Naked Espresso & Italian Job - couldn't really tell much difference between them for espresso and both taste great in flat whites.

I'm seriously considering ordering the Fudge one to try out with flat whites.

My favourite Aeropress coffee in the morning, is still Starbucks bold espresso I'm afraid... just hits the spot with the hard caffeine kick.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drgekko said:


> I've been making flat whites, espresso and black filter coffee using Signature blend - works for all three for me, just good quality, darkly roasted coffee. Excellent service too with fast delivery.
> 
> I also ordered Naked Espresso & Italian Job - couldn't really tell much difference between them for espresso and both taste great in flat whites.
> 
> ...


I tried some fudge and berry , very strong aroma , good for milk drink if you like a rich , slightly acidic latte etc. not for espresso on its own though .


----------

